# Pallets with nails for firewood



## j7art2 (Dec 9, 2014)

I know pallets are decent for a pinch for firewood provided they aren't chemically treated. I have occasional access to pallets, both heat treated soft and hardwood. My dad, who has heated with wood for 25 years, has been very adamant that you CANNOT burn wood with metal in it, and for the life of me I can't figure out why. If I get some pallets, there's no way I have the time with last minute firewood scrounging to take the nails out of them. Other than having nails or staples in the ashes, is there any legitimate reason why I can't cut up the pallets with my saw and burn as is, nails and all? 

What am I missing?


----------



## snocross1985 (Dec 9, 2014)

Burned wood with nails, screws, and other sorts of metal objects for 30 years. Just shovel them out with the ashes.


----------



## j7art2 (Dec 9, 2014)

Since this was bugging me, I just called to ask him. I don't often question his knowledge but had to on this one and his answer makes perfect sense.  

He uses ashes in the driveway instead of salt sometimes. I forgot about that as a kid.  Duh.  Lol.


----------



## Applesister (Dec 9, 2014)

I just fished a piece of page wire fencing out of my ash pan.


----------



## David.Ervin (Dec 10, 2014)

I've burned some old and broken trim boards as kindling, nails and all.  Turns out finish nails melt in a wood stove, and I was finding weird puddles of metal between my fire bricks last time I had to get at the fan access door.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Dec 12, 2014)

j7art2 said:


> He uses ashes in the driveway instead of salt sometimes. I forgot about that as a kid.  Duh.  Lol.




that's a very good idea!  I may have to give that a try.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Dec 13, 2014)

I think to stove shop told me not to because it can damage the cat, thinking about it, my stove is made of metal, so how can that damage the cat, I think that's right up there with you should burn pine.


----------



## TradEddie (Dec 13, 2014)

I've found lots of interesting metal in my ashes. Even more interesting, I've put in wood with visible metal sticking out and never found it in the ashes...

TE


----------



## bens_igloo (Dec 13, 2014)

I burn all sorts of pallet wood in my stove that has nails,screws or staples in it. It's never been a problem over here. My understanding is that cat stoves are more picky about this.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 13, 2014)

Nails in the stove, no problem. Dumping the ashes with nails in them on the driveway, huge problem.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 13, 2014)

Topic comes up every year. No problem burning pallets with nails in them in your stove.


----------

